# Want drilled/slotted on my '06



## takethegoat (Jul 12, 2009)

i want to get some drilled and slotted rotors for my '06 but i cant find any besides on ebay...and ebay scares me. can anyone help me out?


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

I use these on the RX7, NSX and now GTO.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/2005...1cadb8e&_trksid=p4506.m20.l1116#ht_8745wt_948

VERY happy with them.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

I use drilled/slotted rotors and yellowstuff brake pads from EBC brakes on some my service trucks and have been very happy.


----------



## whysoserious (Jun 26, 2009)

Hello. I order a package of DBA 4000 slotted rotors and Hawk HPS pads from Welcome : MarylandSpeed.com- Your First Stop on the Way to Performance! and I love them. Price was pretty good too, considering the improvement the stock components. I shopped all over ebay looking for something comparable, and I did find some that were cheaper but I stayed away from them. Quite frankly I was concerned about going with a non-name brand. Disc Brakes Australia makes quality products that are very reliable, so that is why I went with them. Also, I know that you said that you wanted drilled, but everything I have read says to stay away from them, as the drilled holes only weakens the integrity of the rotors. The "ventilated" rotors you see on Corvettes and Porsches, etc are cast that way, not drilled after the fact. HTH.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

whysoserious said:


> Hello. I order a package of DBA 4000 slotted rotors and Hawk HPS pads from Welcome : MarylandSpeed.com- Your First Stop on the Way to Performance! and I love them. Price was pretty good too, considering the improvement the stock components. I shopped all over ebay looking for something comparable, and I did find some that were cheaper but I stayed away from them. Quite frankly I was concerned about going with a non-name brand. Disc Brakes Australia makes quality products that are very reliable, so that is why I went with them. Also, I know that you said that you wanted drilled, but everything I have read says to stay away from them, as the drilled holes only weakens the integrity of the rotors. The "ventilated" rotors you see on Corvettes and Porsches, etc are cast that way, not drilled after the fact. HTH.


+1 for Maryland Speed, also check PFYC.com and SummitRacing.

I've heard that cross-drilled rotors have a tendency to crack, and although I've not had personal experience with slotted or drilled brakes, I would say the cracking issue comes from extreme temperature difference. This would be from hard use (autocross, track days) in hot weather, or abrupt stops when its cold enough to snow. I'm not worried about installing drilled/slotted rotors on the GTO, but I wouldn't try it on my Grand Am (DD). I've seen factory rotors warp just from a hard stop when its -10F outside.


----------



## CreditDept (Jul 23, 2010)

so it seems like dba is the best bang for the buck?
also i want to get rotors that are lighter then stock. any suggestions?


----------



## badgoat91 (Jul 13, 2009)

i got r1 concepts brake rotors , cross drilled and slotted for a great price. they work pretty well


----------



## CreditDept (Jul 23, 2010)

are they lighter?


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Got my DBA 4000XS rotors from Maryland Speed. I also had Haek HPS pads but they cracked so now I'm running EBC reds(only for color matching .

No issues with 40k miles since I'm not using Hawks anymore.


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

I also have DBA 4000XS from Maryland Speed. Hawk pads suck, had them on the car for a week until I couldn't stand the squeeling anymore, put on the highest dollar ceramic pads I could get from O'reily's Auto Parts, and love the hell out of them. Got a set of Hawk Pads with one week's use on them for sale...


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Ooo, do Halk pads suck that bad? I bought a set of G8 GT calipers, the guy threw in the Hawk pads, hummm.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

My experience was that bad with Hawk. I cracked a rear pad, then my rotor was destroyed. Then I cracked a front pad, rotor was destoyed, then cracked the other rear pad, caliper seized and kill the rotor. They had plenty of meat on them too. Not sure if it was a bad batch or what, but I switched to EBC after that. Its weird, because I hear so many other good things about Hawk, but after going through $1000 is rotors/pads this year I can't get myself to buy their stuff ever again.

Keep in mind, after each issue, I took each wheel off, rotor, caliper, lubed, torqued to spec and torqued wheels after 100 miles. I really thought it was just a bad part the first time, second time I thought to myself I didn't do it right so I had Julie's dad watch me do it(he is a retired GM mechanic), third time I switched brands.


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

I bought my rotors and pads as a combo set from marylandspeed. There were 2 different grades of Hawk pads offered in the combo. I paid the extra money for the "better" pad. I called Branden and told him about the squeeling. I'm talking make glass break, your ears bleed, and dogs howl for miles squeeling. He said go to the auto store and buy the anti squeel spray and see if it takes care of it. So I go to O'Reily's, buy the "best" stuff they had there, took the calipers back off, sprayed the tacky, sticky crap in there and on the insides of the pads, put it back together, let it sit overnight. Still squeeled. 

I called Branden back, no anti-squeel waranty, so I go to the auto store and buy ceramic pads from O'reily's. No problems ever since. There was a guy on the other forum that warned me not to get Hawk pads. He had a similar experience. I should've listened, got over 100 bucks of brand new junk pads sitting in a shoe box in my closet that I wouldn't wipe my ___ with...


----------



## motoristx (Apr 27, 2010)

i got some cheap slotted and dimppled rotors.... they are cracking  ... i'm not sure the brand on them...

so EBC are good? anyone have them for a long time? are they still good? if so i might just buy them


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I think the pads are more important the drilled/slotted rotors. If I understand right, drilled and all that was so the gas could escape from the old school pads. With new technoloy, a good blank rotor is all you really need along with a good pad.

I swapped my HAWK HPS pads with stocks, world of difference even when used on DBA 4000XS rotors. I then did EBC pads and it was amazing compared to stock pads on the same rotors. I even used my stock rotors with Hawk HSP pads and it wasn't any different then the DBA rotors to be honest.

It does look really nice and maybe on a track day it will be worth it, but for street it really is pointless. I will say that even if they don't make a differnce, the DBAs have helt up really well.

Buddy of mine got the eBay specials $250 for rotors and pads all arround and he said they are better then his stockers were. He didn't put alot of miles on them since last year but so far so go.


EDIT: 8/25. Just got Powestop rotors and pads from eBay. First impression is very good.


----------



## BaadFLGoat (Nov 16, 2010)

Im selling a full set. pm me 230 you pay shipping.


----------

